# 2006 GTO Exhaust



## JM5525 (Nov 3, 2021)

I have a 2006 GTO with kooks headers, Borla mufflers, and a custom catback exhaust which I think may be Borla as well, not completely sure because I purchased it with these mods. Does anyone have any suggestions to make it louder? Borla mufflers aren’t that loud unless you floor it, I like the Wortec catback as well but I can’t seem to find it for sale online. Are there any Australian mufflers I could put on? I’d prefer to change out the muffler rather than the catback. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## bgalen8 (2 mo ago)

I'm in the same boat as your in now. I was told to do away with the cats. So I am looking at the Kooks header and moving up to 3" pipe. I'm looking for some input from my fellow 2006 GTO owners. Just bought one this year. I do recommend the K&M intake. That was my first up grade. Now for her othter breathing parts. Let me know what go with. Good Luck.


----------

